# Draining water from Bessacarr E-450



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

My Bessacarr E-450 will be left on our drive throughout the Winter months as we are going away.
I know how to drain the main water tank and the waste, also to let the taps run to empty the pipes but how do I empty the water pump inboard and if anyone has some other tips I would be grateful.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Draining*

Hi

Also remember to remove the head of the shower and allow the shower pipe to trail to the floor.

Russell


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have the trauma ultra store heater.
1. switch off water pump
2 open all taps in the mid position
3 open the water heater drain valve located (usually) adjacent to the heater. This has a yellow handle
4 The system will now drain
Hope this helps


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Winter water drainage*

Thank you for your reples. I have one more trip to do then I'll attack it and pack it up for the Winter.

Bill


----------

